# Red root floater or duckweed?



## 7Matt7 (Feb 9, 2008)

I had a someone sale me what was supposed to be red root floater. When it arrived it looks like greater duckweed to me. What do you guys think???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

I for sure see some duckweed, possibly see some red root with it, most likely the seller "failed" to tell you they were both in the tank.


----------



## 7Matt7 (Feb 9, 2008)

the red is on the bottom of those duckweed leaves. the underside. And they say they've only had one type in that tank. I've had both, and I was pretty positive. but they are giving me a hard time about it. so I thought i'd see if i was all wet. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

can you float them in something and take another photo?


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

I've never seen duckweed be red.


----------



## 7Matt7 (Feb 9, 2008)

yea gimmie just a sec


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forum...-May-2011-Plant-of-the-month-Red-Root-Floater

Good pics of red root floater to frogbit.

I say you have nothing but greater duckweed.


----------



## 7Matt7 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## 7Matt7 (Feb 9, 2008)

nyxkitten said:


> http://www.aquariacentral.com/forum...-May-2011-Plant-of-the-month-Red-Root-Floater
> 
> Good pics of red root floater to frogbit.
> 
> I say you have nothing but greater duckweed.



That's what I thought too. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## 7Matt7 (Feb 9, 2008)

I need as many opinions as I can get. so keep them coming please. Thanks!


----------



## AHGoodwin (Aug 21, 2013)

looks just like my giant duckweed...


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

ive kept all three types of plants mentioned in this thread. there's a variation on duckweed which generally has the two clover leaves with small millimeter roots in the center and the red underside on all leaves.

Red root floater is undeniably more embossed in leaf pattern with depressed veining from the leaf center spanning outwards. It also exhibits a grape like string pattern when growing runners.

That's definitely duckweed. sorry


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

What you have is Lemna major, or greater duckweed. Another fine example of scientific names being important when purchasing plants.


----------



## DanielleE (Sep 24, 2012)

I second (third? fourth?) the giant duckweed, no question. The red bottom can be quite pretty, though if you were hoping for red roots you're going to be pretty disappointed. If the roots get long enough they can have a sort of reddish color near the leaf, but it's not as impressive as the red rooted floater. I'd say it grows about 1/3-1/2 times as fast as regular duckweed? Which, granted, is still pretty fast.

I have both in my tank and I harvest quite liberally each week, and it's still held its own when I leave only one or two in the tank. As far as floaters go, I have to say I like it more than most, but it can easily become a nuisance for people who aren't as relaxed (lazy) about weeds in their tank.


----------



## animalmgc (Apr 16, 2009)

when I sold this to you I told you I use it in my breeder tanks and use no ferts the lighting is a single 40watt corkscrew bulb so lighting isn't the greatest oh and this particular batch came from one of my 60g

Lighting Requirements: Medium to High
Fertilizer: Does best with NPK and most of all Iron
Ease of growth: Moderate/Hard
Placement in aquarium: Floater
Propagation: Runners (or is it floaters)


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

this ad? 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=445577&highlight=


----------



## 7Matt7 (Feb 9, 2008)

yea, i wasn't going to call anyone out. but since they did it themselves that's it.  I just wish I could get the point across to them. I dont' think it was intentional. And I don't want my shipping money back. just the money for the plants. I don't understand why they can't honor that. smh


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks like either they can refund cost minus shipping, or you can file a paypal claim and do it that way.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Duckweed for sure. Rrf has different leaf structure and root structure than those plants. I've had duckweed greater duckweed frogbit rrf salvinia both minima and cucullata. And this is duckweed greater, no doubt,


----------



## animalmgc (Apr 16, 2009)

rrf will have smaller leaves under lowlight conditions Matt do me a favor and post the 2 pics of the rrf from my 55 that has about 200w T5 with regular dosing. I email them to you.I have no problem being called outcause I am right The only thing that has gone into this tank is Fish and Capatta leaves as I breed Apistos no plants of any kind are there except the rrfs I keep species only tanks as with my planted tanks and breeder tanks





above are pics of the same floater in a higher light tank


----------



## DanielleE (Sep 24, 2012)

[wrong picture edited out]
Even under lower light, you can see the kind of depression at the base of the leaf, and the fact that these are not all completely flat. The giant duckweed (the stuff the OP is showing) lacks all of this. I'm not trying to rag on you or anything, but whoever gave it to _you_ before you gave it to the OP misidentified it. It's just a simple mis-ID, it's really not a big deal, but there's really no mistaking it for red root floater.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Even this previous posters picture is misidentified. Thats red root floater and frogbit, not high light and low light RRF.


----------



## DanielleE (Sep 24, 2012)

*sigh* That's what comes from too many tabs being open, my apologies (is this irony? Sad, at least), I'll take that off.

Aaanyway, before I undermined my own point by putting in the wrong picture, it's still hard to mistake greater duckweed for even low-light red root floater.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

DanielleE said:


> *sigh* That's what comes from too many tabs being open, my apologies (is this irony? Sad, at least), I'll take that off.
> 
> Aaanyway, before I undermined my own point by putting in the wrong picture, it's still hard to mistake greater duckweed for even low-light red root floater.


I feel you. At any rate, mistakes from the seller should be admitted, and money for the plants, less shipping returned. Lesson learned, we all make mistakes.


----------



## 7Matt7 (Feb 9, 2008)

chad320 said:


> I feel you. At any rate, mistakes from the seller should be admitted, and money for the plants, less shipping returned. Lesson learned, we all make mistakes.


Exactly! Thanks!


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a picture of RRF that p_volitan sold to animalmgc.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

My opinion is, if the plants that 7matt7 is indeed the plants that he received for a sales thread selling RRFs, then the seller owes him his money back. The seller posts pics of "only" RRFs later in the thread, basically calling 7matt7 a liar and that hes faking the pics? 7matt7, if these are the plants you received and the seller refuses your money back, the best you can do is leave a report on his iTrader rating. But to be just as fair to the seller, if you did ship him RRFs and hes faking the photos, the best you can do is report it in his Trader rating. Someone here is lying. Man up and do the right thing. I know one of you personally and will be pretty disappointed in the other if something isnt worked out here. It doesnt have to be publis. This is a matter for private messages now and this thread should probably be closed.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I second chad320 this should be closed. Pm only. Point is across and some is at fault. End of story.


----------



## 7Matt7 (Feb 9, 2008)

I agree it should be closed. I never intended for anyone to be named here. just wanted to know the id of the plant mainly. he entered the convo willingly. I'm done with it to tell you the truth.

So pleas close this one down someone. lol even though I hate not giving someone else fair warning, I ain't even gona waste my time with the rating thing. lol that would end up being another circus.

Thanks everyone for your input! I still have faith that there are mostly good people here, as I have had several people PM me with great offers etc.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Really? The moderation team has to speak publicly about this?

Each of you knows better than to drag drama like this out. If you have an issue with a buyer or seller, keep it private and use the feedback system.


----------

